

DropMocks: create a quick gallery by dropping in images - prawn
http://www.dropmocks.com

======
prawn
Friend passed this on and I thought it was interesting - could offer various
gallery modes (slideshow, grid, etc), white label options so that designs can
use it to show concepts to clients, annotations, etc.

